# Breakfast of Champions



## jw (Nov 5, 2021)

Breakfast of Champions (does make the Coffee seem a bit hotter)

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

Contains SOY


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Contains SOY


I almost put a comment about that in the original post, but declined, since that ain’t _really _what the soy-deBASED comments are pointin‘ at these days. In fact, a manly godly man of manly godly men up to which I look and for whom I have great esteem -our very own @VictorBravo- dabbles in soy cheffery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

jw said:


> I almost put a comment about that in the original post, but declined, since that ain’t _really _what the soy-deBASED comments are pointin‘ at these days. In fact, a manly godly man of manly godly men up to which I look and for whom I have great esteem -our very own @VictorBravo- dabbles in soy cheffery.


Would it be appropriate to end this by saying that I’m just…joshin’?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Would it be appropriate to end this by saying that I’m just…joshin’?


Superfluous, even.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Contains SOY


My first thoughts as well, but I deleted my initial comment. Soy—the breakfast, lunch, and dinner of leftists!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Contains SOY


Well, the soy sauce powder contains wheat. They have to get the gluten in somehow.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m a soy boy because I make scratch teriyaki from time to time. 

I try to restrain my pride, but it is a struggle.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 6, 2021)

The PBs most beta thread ever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2021)

What I had last night. No soy, though. Still felt like a champion:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

That steak was done right proper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> View attachment 8585What I had last night. No soy, though. Still felt like a champion:


How do I report a moderator for posting something that causes me to envy, lust, commit gluttony in my heart, and entice all my deepest appetites?

Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> How do I report a moderator for posting something that causes me to envy, lust, commit gluttony in my heart, and entice all my deepest appetites?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


_Cause_? 

But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. - James

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

jw said:


> _Cause_?
> 
> But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. - James


That steak is most certainly drawing and enticing me.


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> That steak is most certainly drawing and enticing me.


_Cause _& _Influence_ the same are not.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> How do I report a moderator for posting something that causes me to envy, lust, commit gluttony in my heart, and entice all my deepest appetites?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Always tell Josh about such abuse. He’s the one I prefer to pay off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

jw said:


> _Cause _& _Influence_ the same are not.


Since I was asking for a friend, I will tell him this. Thank you. I am sure he will be helped.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

A few steaks I’ve done. I try to go medium rare (all the way to the edge) and form a nice crust on the exterior, this can be tricky.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> View attachment 8587View attachment 8586
> 
> A few steaks I’ve done. I try to go medium rare (all the way to the edge) and form a nice crust on the exterior, this can be tricky.


Was that done in a cast iron skillet?


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

I also highly recommend trying what is called a Double Smoked Ham for your main meat this Turkey Day. Pretty simple. Buy your normal smoked ham, garbage the included glaze, make your own glaze (I try to mix spicy/sweet), then smoke it low and slow until you get the safe internal temp. Finish is the broiler to make that glaze sing baby!

P.S. Missed the better photo, so the above is mostly eaten!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Was that done in a cast iron skillet?


Great question as I should have noted. I prefer my steaks cooked on a stovetop over a grill. I personally also prefer and use Stainless Steel over cast iron for my steaks because I can get the heat higher, quicker, and more evenly. The key to a great crust, in my opinion, is high heat stainless steel (oil to start crust, butter to finish with flavor bomb).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> Great question as I should have noted. I prefer my steaks cooked on a stovetop over a grill. I personally also prefer and use Stainless Steel over cast iron for my steaks because I can get the heat higher, quicker, and more evenly. The key to a great crust, in my opinion, is high heat stainless steel (oil to start crust, butter to finish with flavor bomb).


This is helpful. I usually do my steaks on the grill, as high heat as it will go. The only other way I've done it is to take a cast iron skillet, get it super hot, sear the outside on the stove, and then finish it for a few minutes in the oven. Like you, I try to do it medium rare. Question: Does your method cause a lot of smoke? That's one reason I haven't done many steak in the oven, as it tends to smoke _a lot_.


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

Taylor said:


> This is helpful. I usually do my steaks on the grill, as high heat as it will go. The only other way I've done it is to take a cast iron skillet, get it super hot, sear the outside on the stove, and then finish it for a few minutes in the oven. Like you, I try to do it medium rare. Question: Does your method cause a lot of smoke? That's one reason I haven't done many steak in the oven, as it tends to smoke _a lot_.


An oven finish is also great, especially for those thicker steaks, and I use that tool as well. I use this when I have my crust perfect, but center is not right and I need to avoid burning exterior. I will even use a digital probe (heat resistant) in the steak when I oven finish to insure the best temp. Yes, it can get Smokey on the stovetop/oven method, especially if I do steaks for guest meaning I have to cook several batches. So have the fans going. In fall/winter I will even open a window and light a candle (to set the mood).

The grill is great, but you will not get the crust without a hard Sear. Once I found the crust from searing, I never went back. I only use the grill if I have very little time for clean-up and only a cheaper cut steak. T-Bone could excretion due to size, but I mostly roll with New York Strips (#1) and then Ribeyes (#2).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 6, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> An oven finish is also great, especially for those thicker steaks, and I use that tool as well. I use this when I have my crust perfect, but center is not right and I need to avoid burning exterior. I will even use a digital probe (heat resistant) in the steak when I oven finish to insure the best temp. Yes, it can get Smokey on the stovetop/oven method, especially if I do steaks for guest meaning I have to cook several batches. So have the fans going. In fall/winter I will even open a window and light a candle (to set the mood).
> 
> The grill is great, but you will not get the crust without a hard Sear. Once I found the crust from searing, I never went back. I only use the grill if I have very little time for clean-up and only a cheaper cut steak. T-Bone could excretion due to size, but I mostly roll with New York Strips (#1) and then Ribeyes (#2).


I didn’t think Smeagol cooked anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2021)

I've had this for around 25 years. Good to use when it's raining or snowing outside. it smokes a lot, but I put in a pretty powerful range hood.

That's what I used last night:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

ZackF said:


> I didn’t think Smeagol cooked anything.


Sméagol yes to cooking. Gollum a hard No. Make an LOTR foul again and I will report you pal!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I've had this for around 25 years. Good to use when it's raining or snowing outside. it smokes a lot, but I put in a pretty powerful range hood.
> 
> That's what I used last night:
> 
> View attachment 8589


I just wish they made them with longer handles to help serve as a better counter weight. That is my only beef (pun).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 6, 2021)

Smeagol said:


> That is my only beef (pun).


Let me give you my only beef. It is the Sabbath day here in New Zealand; I admit I got distracted with this post. The Puritanboard is designed to prevent people posting trivial things on the USA Sabbath day; unfortunately it does not work for people in a number of countries outside the USA. Likewise on Monday (New Zealand time), the USA is enjoying her Sabbath day, and I need to be sensitive to that. I raise this to point out a practical difficulty. It is difficult for the Puritanboard to account for the differnent times zones around the world. I ask my beloved brethren in other countries to be sensitive to this problem.


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Let me give you my only beef. It is the Sabbath day here in New Zealand; I admit I got distracted with this post. The Puritanboard is designed to prevent people posting trivial things on the USA Sabbath day; unfortunately it does not work for people in a number of countries outside the USA. Likewise on Monday (New Zealand time), the USA is enjoying her Sabbath day, and I need to be sensitive to that. I raise this to point out a practical difficulty. It is difficult for the Puritanboard to account for the differnent times zones around the world. I ask my beloved brethren in other countries to be sensitive to this problem.


Brother, I don't wish to come across insensitively, but -to be clear- I posted this thread on Friday morning USA time.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Let me give you my only beef. It is the Sabbath day here in New Zealand; I admit I got distracted with this post. The Puritanboard is designed to prevent people posting trivial things on the USA Sabbath day; unfortunately it does not work for people in a number of countries outside the USA. Likewise on Monday (New Zealand time), the USA is enjoying her Sabbath day, and I need to be sensitive to that. I raise this to point out a practical difficulty. It is difficult for the Puritanboard to account for the differnent times zones around the world. I ask my beloved brethren in other countries to be sensitive to this problem.


Perhaps what I am about to say is a good topic for another thread, but since it was brought up here, and since I am a part of this thread, I feel it is appropriate here. I also want to preface this by emphasizing that I am appreciative and sympathetic of what you've said here.

Aside from the fact that, as Joshua said, this thread was opened well before anyone's Sabbath, I found this to be a strange request, albeit a sincere and kind one. The main issue I have is this: It is incumbent upon each of us individually, as given in the fourth commandment, to sanctify our own Sabbath in the way God commands. Although, again (and I cannot emphasize this enough), I feel deeply in my heart sincerity of my brother's request, I do not think it is anyone else's moral responsibility (the fourth commandment is part of the _moral_ law) to sanctify someone else's Lord's Day Sabbath. Of course, we all should consider the needs of others above our own, especially within the household of faith. And I also understand the particular practical issue of Puritan Board being a worldwide forum, subject to probably every known time zone. But, the fact remains that in the US it is not the Sabbath.

Could I humbly suggest, dear brother, that if you find threads like these distracting on the Sabbath, perhaps for you Puritan Board is not the best place to spend any time on the Sabbath? Or is there any way not to click on links to these threads on the Sabbath? I suppose the moderators could shut down these subforums for the duration of the worldwide Lord's Day, but I just don't think it reasonable to shut down entire portions of Puritan Board for 2-3 days because it is the Lord's Day somewhere in the world.

I hope this post, like the one immediately above, is received according to the humility and genuine affection in which it was written and intended.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 6, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> View attachment 8585What I had last night. No soy, though. Still felt like a champion:


The potatoes look better to me than the steak. Potatoes are my favorite food ever! I'm Hungarian, and this is my favorite: potatoes, eggs, and sour cream.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 6, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I’m a soy boy because I make scratch teriyaki from time to time.
> 
> I try to restrain my pride, but it is a struggle.


Being that my wife is Asian, we predominantly eat homemade Asian cuisine, which contains many soy-based sauces. We will also eat Asian-inspired tofu dishes on occasion. So, I suppose I am one as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 6, 2021)

jw said:


> Brother, I don't wish to come across insensitively, but -to be clear- I posted this thread on Friday morning USA time.


Friday morning USA time is approx late Friday evening NZ time. We were not talking about Friday. My concern was about when a country came into the Sabbath day. If USA citizens posted stuff on Sat morning, it would still be Saturday in NZ. Just to be clear.


Taylor said:


> Aside from the fact that, as Joshua said, this thread was opened well before anyone's Sabbath


See above.


Taylor said:


> I found this to be a strange request, albeit a sincere and kind one. The main issue I have is this: It is incumbent upon each of us individually, as given in the fourth commandment, to sanctify our own Sabbath in the way God commands. Although, again (and I cannot emphasize this enough), I feel deeply in my heart sincerity of my brother's request, I do not think it is anyone else's moral responsibility (the fourth commandment is part of the _moral_ law) to sanctify someone else's Lord's Day Sabbath. Of course, we all should consider the needs of others above our own, especially within the household of faith. And I also understand the particular practical issue of Puritan Board being a worldwide forum, subject to probably every known time zone. But, the fact remains that in the US it is not the Sabbath.
> 
> Could I humbly suggest, dear brother, that if you find threads like these distracting on the Sabbath, perhaps for you Puritan Board is not the best place to spend any time on the Sabbath? Or is there any way not to click on links to these threads on the Sabbath? I suppose the moderators could shut down these subforums for the duration of the worldwide Lord's Day, but I just don't think it reasonable to shut down entire portions of Puritan Board for 2-3 days because it is the Lord's Day somewhere in the world.
> 
> I hope this post, like the one immediately above, is received according to the humility and genuine affection in which it was written and intended.


Thank you Taylor for your respectful and kind response. I respect the loving tone. 

You mention that it is incumbent upon each of us to sanctify our own Sabbath. I fully agree. But there is a problem. The Puritan Board closes some threads to enforce Sabbath observance. However this is predominantly a USA Sabbath observance. In practical terms this means I cannot post to certain threads on Monday (New Zealand time) because some threads are locked for the USA Sabbath observance. I have wanted to post some items and cannot. Thus the Puritan Board is forcing me to respect the Sabbath day of another country. See the problem? If your comment were to be consistent, I should be free to post certain items on a New Zealand Monday, though it is still the USA Sabbath. That is the pressing problem. 

I do lean toward a worldwide shutdown; we should be consistent and have either a worldwide shutdown for the Sabbath day, or none at all. It would NOT be for 2-3 days as you suggest. New Zealand is the first country in the world to see the new day. We are 20 hours ahead of LA, 17 hours ahead of New York. That is less than one day. The United Kingdom is between NZ and the USA. 

Because I have made a loving challenge to a Puritan Board policy, I will be accountable and 'report' my comments to the Moderators to discuss.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Friday morning USA time is approx late Friday evening NZ time. We were not talking about Friday. My concern was about when a country came into the Sabbath day. If USA citizens posted stuff on Sat morning, it would still be Saturday in NZ. Just to be clear.
> 
> See above.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the comments, brother. It helps me see this issue more clearly. Given what you describe, I would not be opposed to a "worldwide" shutdown. That makes sense to me now. At the very least, as you say, it is something the moderators should consider.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## jw (Nov 6, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> The Puritan Board closes some threads to enforce Sabbath observance. However this is predominantly a USA Sabbath observance. In practical terms this means I cannot post to certain threads on Monday (New Zealand time) because some threads are locked for the USA Sabbath observance. I have wanted to post some items and cannot. Thus the Puritan Board is forcing me to respect the Sabbath day of another country. See the problem? If your comment were to be consistent, I should be free to post certain items on a New Zealand Monday, though it is still the USA Sabbath. That is the pressing problem.


I can see how that is frustrating for you, Stephen. However, this is not a NZ site, nor a British one, so on and so forth. The only way the Puritan Board could be "forcing [you] to respect the Sabbath day of another country" would be if the Puritan Board were forcing you to make use of the Puritan Board. If the site, say, were created by a New Zealander, and that was its origin and primary orientation, that would mean I simply have to be careful in what I read, and withhold some posts until such a time as would be more appropriate. As a United States person, I would be okay with that. When I was in Spain some years back, I had to respect the Puritan Board hours, and that was fine. I am not aware of a country-egalitarian policy in place. However, if everyone wanted to just shut the site down for a full-country sabbath coverage amount of time, I'd be fine with that, too. I'm not the one that has the power to make such a decision. God speed, Brother, and enjoy the rest of your Lord's Day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 6, 2021)

jw said:


> However, this is not a NZ site, nor a British one, so on and so forth.


It has become an International site. That was the point I was trying to make. Just to clarify something, I do try to respect the USA Sabbath day; the Sabbath day should be important to all Reformed Christians. 


jw said:


> I am not aware of a country-egalitarian policy in place.


It is focused towards the USA


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh and @Taylor, pork/chicken are 2 things I usually reserve for the grill. For my pork chops I go for thick and I cook in my electric smoker to an internal temp of 100F with Apple wood chips, then I pull out and sometimes will refrigerate to grill later that night. This allows me to throw on the grill as guest arrive so they are still fresh without have a long cook time. Pork is easy to overcook so I still probe on the grill:



I did find a better picture of the double smoked ham (you can do it!!!!):





P.S. This all still fits nicely under breakfast of champions, as I have certainly eaten these items leftover for breakfast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Wow 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 8, 2021)

jw said:


> Breakfast of Champions (does make the Coffee seem a bit hotter)
> 
> View attachment 8582



Your chili recipe inspired me to begin the process of becoming a chili master. And you’ve shared pictures of countless other culinary adventures over the years. So I have no doubt that you are fully capable of making a Breakfast of Champions if you feel so inclined. However, a package of store bought beef jerky speaks more of desperation than it does anything else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Nov 8, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> Your chili recipe inspired me to begin the process of becoming a chili master. And you’ve shared pictures of countless other culinary adventures over the years. So I have no doubt that you are fully capable of making a Breakfast of Champions if you feel so inclined. However, a package of store bought beef jerky speaks more of desperation than it does anything else.


It was given to me, unsolicited by myself. I didn’t pay for a single bit.  In fact, LORD willing, in a few weeks, I hope to bag a few tags and -perhaps- make some deer jerky.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 9, 2021)

Just to clarify the moderators decision, it was decided to stick with the status quo. A worldwide shutdown that catered for the Sabbath day for all countries was more complex than I realised.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Nov 9, 2021)

Those pics are killing me, and I ain’t even hungry!!!!


----------

